# Need help deciding on a job offer please.



## Dom_Ireland (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello guys,

I saw the salary thread stickied above and apologies for posting here, but that thread has really seen many answers and I have an offer then I don't want to sit on for too long.

I'm currently in Ireland and have a few years experience as a cocktail bar man. I am currently in the supervisory/management sector.

I got offered a position in The H Hotel Dubai, No.1 Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai.

The package is paying at 5000 UAED for the first 6months then 5500 after that. It is for a Bar Tender position with the promotion to head bar man after 6 months. Flight and visa are sorted out by the company and I am given accommodation for the first two weeks until I can find my own place. During which time a member of the management will help me with the usuals such as sorting a SIM and renting and all that business.

I have tried looking around at property rental prices, and the wage seems very low to me. Considering that it only amounts to £960 it would be a pay cut for me. I imagine the city itself is a lot more expensive than the UK to live in so my question is should I ask for more money, or should I give it a miss. Considering I hear that 6 day working works are normal, and on salary you could easier clock in 60-70 hours for the same money.

I am not too sure on the tips in hotels, but I wouldn't like to bank on something that changes so much.

Again, sorry if this is in the wrong section, I just need to reply to the offer pretty soon.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Dom_Ireland said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I saw the salary thread stickied above and apologies for posting here, but that thread has really seen many answers and I have an offer then I don't want to sit on for too long.
> 
> ...


Honestly - I'd say it's a poor offer, if accommodation is not provided in the package! In principle, even with sharing accommodation, your outgoings will easily match or exceed your salary. I'm surprised something in hospitality/f&b isn't providing accommodation and meals as part of the package, I thought that it was quite standard for that to be included. I'd see if there is movement in the offer, or at least accommodation provided (or an allowance offered - rent is sooooooooo expensive here).

I love Dubai, and moving here was one of the best decisions of my life, but if you can't afford to be here, or afford to live a life (however outgoing or introvert that life might be) this'll become a terrible place to be really really quickly.

I hope this doesn't rain too much on your parade, if you can afford to move here, and supplement your salary for a short time, then try it - but in the long term, you will struggle i think. I hope you don't mind my honest assessment - I'm sure one or two of the others may chip in with some more insight.

Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## Dom_Ireland (Feb 16, 2016)

Yea I thought it looked low after comparing the cost of living vs my income.

I had asked about the accommodation side of things and they said the salary is 2500 pcm with a rent and travel allowance of 3000.

I don't know if they expect tips to improve the salary or not, but it would be a bit of a gamble. I imagine they offer some form of staff food, but looking at rental prices going from 30,000-45,000 per annum for what I imagine is a box room.

I'll go back and see if there is movement on the offer, if not then I won't take it. Being in the sun can only persuade someone so far, if you spend your time working or eating beans out of a tin.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

For bartender in a hotel that's decent.

Approach independents like The Scene or Marina Social for better money.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I can't imagine that's enough, I think realistic 8-10k is a bare minimum for westerner to manage here a d have some sort if life if no accommodation provided, and that's with renting a room in a shared flat, using the metro and being careful with spending on food, going out and any other regular expenses.

Having said that I guess tips somewhere like H hotel will be decent (if staff get them?) And add up a bit each month.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Always be careful of anywhere that offers you a low starting salary with the carrot of "promotion in 6 months" - as that has the potential to stretch to 6 years!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And a lot (most?) people in Dubai don't tip. I can't comment on what the average monthly tip intake would be like but it's not a place to expect everyone to tip. 



Racing_Goats said:


> Having said that I guess tips somewhere like H hotel will be decent (if staff get them?) And add up a bit each month.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

The wage is low. Have a look at rooms to rent on Dubizzle. You could easily spend 5,000 on a room in a flatshare. 

The metro won't take you to work on bar hours. You won't be able to put a car on the road on that salary, and a taxi to and from work is probably going to cost you north of 50AED per day. That's a thousand of your five gone there along each month. 

A pint is 45 AED. We went to Pizza Express last night and the bill was 850 for a couple of pizzas and a few beers.

Two weeks won't be long enough to sort out your visa and Emirates ID, so you'll be looking to rent a room before you've got legal resident status. I don't know how sub-lets work in terms of how much rent you have to pay in advance, but if you get paid at the end of your first month you'll be having to do that before getting any cash from them. 

I don't know what it's like since the crash, but bar jobs in Ireland have traditionally been reasonably well paid. That's not the case here. They're usually filled by people from South East Asia whose salary demands are fairly low.

In short, I'd advise against. No matter how careful you are, you'll be on the bones of your arse.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

its a very bad offer. If decent permanent accommodation was provided in the package, you could go for it... at least for the adventure... but still very bad. The offer you received.. no....no...


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

My goodness, your better off staying put whare your at and work at micky d's.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

If you get to five posts you can DM me and I'll try to assist. 

I'd also look on Jumeirah.com. They were hiring cocktail bartenders in Burj Al Arab, with studio apartment included. That'd be a better bet.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think a common approach to moving to UAE for work would be to 'fix' your cv with emphasis on management and apply for bar/f&b manager jobs..


----------



## Dom_Ireland (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I had a look at Jumeriah.com and they are indeed hiring a Cocktail bartender, so I'll apply to that.

The Black Lion came back to me with another offer of 7k initial salary, but I think I'll just tell them that its too low and that possibly they should look for someone less qualified than me. As I have won international awards in my field they were quite keen to get me on board, but I don't think they will have the budget for it.

The package seems better in the Burj Al Arab, so I'll have a chat with them.


----------

